# FPS Probleme wenn 2. Monitor läuft



## pain474 (22. April 2016)

*FPS Probleme wenn 2. Monitor läuft*

Hallöchen,

bei mir ist folgendes Problem. Ich habe zwei Monitore, einen Hauptmonitor zum zocken (BenQ XL2730Z) und einen FHD Monitor mit 60Hz. (weiß grad nicht welcher genau)

Sobald ich nun auf dem 2. Monitor irgendwas geöffnet habe, wo sich was bewegt, sei es eine Internetseite wo eine Werbung an der Seite ist, ein Video, ganz egal was, halbiert sich die FPS meines 1. Monitors. Wenn ich bei 144 Fps zocke habe ich also nur noch exakt 72 Fps und mein spiel ruckelt. Das ist aber nur solange sich auf dem 2. Monitor etwas bewegt.
Woran kann das liegen ? Kann ich das Problem iwie beseitigen?


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (22. April 2016)

*AW: FPS Probleme wenn 2. Monitor läuft*

Das kann daran liegen, dass Windows ja auch irgendwie berechnet werden muss.

Und das übernehmen (logischer weise) CPU und GPU.

Du kannst das Problem also nur beheben, indem du einfache Sachen aufn zweite Monitor packst. Ich habe dort z.B. wenn ich ingame bin ausschließlich Skype und TS (manchmal noch Winamp) drauf angezeigt und habe keine Probleme.


----------



## Faxe007 (22. April 2016)

*AW: FPS Probleme wenn 2. Monitor läuft*

Was hast du denn für eine GPU, welche Anschlüsse? Folgende Situation: reicht ein Element über zwei Bildschirme wird es nur mit der langsameren Wiederholfrequenz aktualisiert. Wieso es zu exakt 72 Hz während der zweite Monitor bei 60 Hz läuft versteh ich aber nicht.


----------



## pain474 (22. April 2016)

*AW: FPS Probleme wenn 2. Monitor läuft*

@Mr_Toastbrot: Nein, selbst bei Skype ist ja manchmal z.B. Werbung und da bewegt sich was. Es liegt nicht an der Auslastung. Es ist einfach sobald sich irgendwas bewegt.

@Faxe007: Keine Ahnung das wundert mich ja auch. Kann es eventuell an Freesync liegen? 

Ganz vergessen zu schreiben... Hab eine MSI R9 390. Der BenQ ist über Displayport angeschlossen, der andere über HDMI.


----------



## Faxe007 (22. April 2016)

*AW: FPS Probleme wenn 2. Monitor läuft*

Freesync habe ich noch nie probiert. Schalts doch mal aus mal gucken, bin gespannt was dann passiert.


----------



## pain474 (25. April 2016)

*AW: FPS Probleme wenn 2. Monitor läuft*

Hab jetzt mal alles ausprobiert, Freesync an aus / Grafikkartenskalierung an / aus. Bringt leider nichts. Hat jemand anderes noch eine Idee?


----------



## Hogan (26. April 2016)

*AW: FPS Probleme wenn 2. Monitor läuft*

Vllt mal das HDMI-Kabel gegen eine andere Schnittstelle tauschen?


----------



## pain474 (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: FPS Probleme wenn 2. Monitor läuft*

Hab den Monitor mal über die iGPU angeschlossen. Ändert aber nichts. Eigentlich sollte das doch dann behoben sein oder nicht? Die dedizierte Grafikkarte hat doch dann nichts mehr mit dem anderen Monitor zu tun =/


----------



## FranzJoseph (1. Mai 2017)

*AW: FPS Probleme wenn 2. Monitor läuft*

Ich schiebe mich hier mal dazwischen  ... vielleicht ist hier ja noch jemand. Habe nämlich genau dasselbe Problem mit einer RX 480. Der Hauptmonitor(144 Hz) ist per Displayport angeschlossen und der 2.(60 Hz) per DVI.
Sogar wenn ich TS auf dem 2. Monitor geöffnet habe laggt der Hauptmonitor...also das Scrollen durch Webseiten usw. fühlt sich an wie 60 Hz...und dabei bin ich noch nicht mal auf nen Server gejoint. Komisch ist auch, dass wenn ich z.B. Wattman auf dem 2. Monitor geöffnet habe und das Fenster hin und her bewege es nicht so flüssig wirkt, weil 60 Hz...ziehe ich es dann auf den 144 Hz Monitor ist es aber genauso...Öffne ich Wattman(bzw den ganzen Treiber halt) auf dem 144 Hz Monitor, dann ist das Bewegen des Fensters wie gewohnt flüssig...Ich versteh das alles nicht. Dann benutze ich den 2. Monitor halt nicht. Das ist doch nervig.
Er hat das Problem im Video super erklärt: Windows 10 - 2 Monitor setup (120 Hz / 60 Hz Problem! - YouTube

Oder hast du schon eine Lösung @pain474?


----------

